# Owners manual



## runningcrazy

Does anyone by chance have owners manual that could make a copy of for me, for my Jinma 284LE?


----------



## Halifax

I had all the intentions of scanning it in, but the Operation manual is 67 pages, Part book 130+, then I have the Engine manual and parts manual. I spent 45 minutes and only got the first 14 pages scanned in.....:dazed:

Any particular page you want? Most of the manuals are in Chinenglish, as in they are not the best translators..

Aubrey


----------



## PSJ

runningcrazy said:


> Does anyone by chance have owners manual that could make a copy of for me, for my Jinma 284LE?


How about this on the 200 series? It's PDF! Hope it works for you. PJ


http://www.atlanticimports.ca/jinma_manual.pdf


----------



## runningcrazy

PSJ said:


> How about this on the 200 series? It's PDF! Hope it works for you. PJ
> 
> 
> http://www.atlanticimports.ca/jinma_manual.pdf


Man that worked perfectly, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PSJ

runningcrazy said:


> Man that worked perfectly, THANK YOU!!!


Your very welcome. If you have the means, copy the PDF program to a stick or disk and you'll have it without depending on the Internet. PJ


----------

